# Audio Adjustment presets for Onkyo TXsr606



## go1ndr

I too am a newbe to this forum but I've heard that it's the best so here goes the question(s).
I recently updated my home theater system (out with the Technic equipment and in with Onkyo) a few weeks ago. I kept the 5.1 Technic speakers and the sub woofer, as they were still in great shape and I couldn't touch anything close for under $1000 so I was advised to keep them. My equipment consists of:

40" Samsung LCD Flat Panel HD 1080p TV
Time Warner Motorola DCT6200 digital cable / DVR Box
Samsung 375 DVD VR DVD recorder
Sony Mega Storage CD changer which holds 300 CDs
Onkyo iPod Dock
Serius Radio set up
and the crown jewel in my eyes, the 
Onkyo TX SR 606 receiver

Not the most expensive setup in the world but perfect for my media room. I had the FireDog team from Circuit City come out and hook up the system and it worked perfectly. Then the other day I accidently touched some button on my remote and it started texting Dolby PLll across the video screen on the receiver. I looked it up in the manual and discovered the "many" different combinations of sounds that you can use with this receiver and of course like a fool began to experiment with different combinations within the set up. Now nothing sounds perfect and it shows "Dolby D" most of the time on the screen. Prior to this all that showed was CAB/SAT on it. So.....
My first question is this. Does anyone know the correct combination to set up the different preset audio listening modes. When I first looked at it, it said "Last Valid" on each of them. It now says many things thanks to my changing them trying to make it right. It currently is set to:

Anologue/PCM--> Neo:6 Cinema
Dolby Digital --> Dolby Digital
DTS--> DTS
D.F. 2ch--> Neo:6 Cinema
D.F.Mono -->Mono
Multich PCM--> Multich
192k/176.4k--> Last Valid
Dolby True HD--> Dolby True HD
DTS-HD Master Audio --> DTS-HD MSTR

All I want is for it to be in 5.1 surround sound when it's supposed to be and have the sound, sound like 5.1; at least the majority of the time for the digital signal that is coming from the box and going into my HD 1080p TV.. Any help for a beginner who thought he was a knowledgable person??
thanks,
Go1ndr


----------



## nova

Don't know the ins and outs of your particular receiver but, looks like you are getting what you want when you want it. Neo:6 Cinema is fine, but by all means experiment with other settings you may like the PLII Movie setting better. Go to our Shack Glossary and have a look in the "D" section, specifically under Dolby and DTS. Here you can get the definitions of all these settings so you can make an informed decision about your settings.

Or if you prefer, you can reset to the factory defaults;
To reset the AV receiver to its factory defaults, turn it on and, while holding down the [VCR/DVR] button, press the [ON/STANDBY] button (see page 96).


----------



## go1ndr

Thank you Mark for taking the time to reply, and for your suggestions. I appreciate it!
Jack
Jack Cole
Go1ndr


----------



## salvasol

go1ndr said:


> I had the FireDog team from Circuit City come out and hook up the system and it worked perfectly.


Can you explain this a little ... How was different??? ... before and after you touched the buttom. (besides the " it started texting Dolby PLll across the video screen on the receiver" that is something normal, you can choose the display on your receiver to either the source CAB/SAT, DVD, VIDEO,etc. or the decode mode DoblyDigital, DTS, PLLII, etc.)



> ... Does anyone know the correct combination to set up the different preset audio listening modes. When I first looked at it, it said "Last Valid" on each of them.


What the FireDog guy did was to set up every source (SAT, DVD, etc.) to use the last decoder used with the source, for example: if DTS was used, the next time it will use the same DTS.



> It now says many things thanks to my changing them trying to make it right. It currently is set to:
> 
> Anologue/PCM--> Neo:6 Cinema
> Dolby Digital --> Dolby Digital
> DTS--> DTS
> D.F. 2ch--> Neo:6 Cinema
> D.F.Mono -->Mono
> Multich PCM--> Multich
> 192k/176.4k--> Last Valid
> Dolby True HD--> Dolby True HD
> DTS-HD Master Audio --> DTS-HD MSTR


There's nothing wrong with this set up ....you will get the 5.1 surround sound with any of them (except for D.F. Mono - if you can, change that to Neo6: Cinema), most receivers will output the sound to all speakers connected from any source; unless you have a "Pure Direct". "Straight" function ... in this case it will play what is feed to receiver (stereo will play stereo, not 5.1; but don't worry is not your case :bigsmile

Feel free to post any questions .. somebody will be glad to help you :yes:


----------



## go1ndr

Thank you very much! I really appreciate this info! I'd like to ask another question if you wouldn't mind. I noticed that one of the listening modes was called "AllCHStereo"
or something like that. When I was playing music from the Sirius or FM/CD, it sometimes displays this mode. I read that it is a background music mode but my question is, will it still be outputing in Digital or Surround Sound or not.
Thanks again for you extremely helpful information. Much appreciated.
Jack


----------



## go1ndr

ps: I'm sorry, I forgot to answer your first question. It originally displayed only Cab/Sat but you explained that in the first part of your answer. Most likely I was happy with the output and not aware that there was any other choice--not very observant on my part.
Thanks again....Jack


----------



## salvasol

go1ndr said:


> .... I read that it is a background music mode but my question is, will it still be outputing in Digital or Surround Sound or not...


Well if I recall correctly, when you use the "All Stereo" it means that all speakers will receive the same signals ... it won't be surround sound because you will hear the same in all speakers as opossed when you watch a movie with surround sound (just some effects are outputed from the surround speakers) ...Hope I didn't make you :dizzy:


----------



## salvasol

This is the description I found on my manual (Yamaha RXV2700) about 7 Channel Stereo (AllChannels):



> Use this program to output sound from all speakers. When you play back multi-channel sources, this unit downmixes the source to 2 channels, and then output the sound from all speakers. This program creates a larger sound field and is ideal for background music at parties, etc.


----------



## tonyvdb

I have an Onkyo receiver and I'm assuming that the setup is fairly similar. In the receivers Menu there will be a section called something like "listening mode presets" under the audio adjustments. You will be given a list of surround formats on the left (Dolby Digital, DTS and so on) and a default mode that you can edit on the right. You need to go through the list one by one and tell the receiver what mode you prefer when it receives that signal.
The receiver defaults to "last mode selected" for each surround type I have changed all of mine to default to the one I like best for each one in the list. For example DTS I set for THX Ultra Cinema as that will the automaticly apply not only the DTS processing but matrix the rear channels as i have a 7.1 speaker setup. and DTS is only 5.1 normally. 
For the Music listening modes I selected the mode available that I liked. You will notice that with some modes there are only a few choices like "all channel stereo" or "Neo6" this is normal as an analog signal will not have the digital modes available like DTS or Dolby Digital.


----------



## go1ndr

Thanks to all! I really appreciate the info. Tony, at your next change when you are not busy, could you list for me the corresponding formats you have set up for your system. I only have the 5 speaker (+ Sub woofer) system not seven so they may not apply but I'd like to experiment a little to see how yours are set up since you also own an Onkyo. No hurry honestly, just when ever it's convenient.Thank you....Jack


----------



## tonyvdb

go1ndr said:


> Tony, at your next change when you are not busy, could you list for me the corresponding formats you have set up for your system. I only have the 5 speaker (+ Sub woofer) system not seven so they may not apply but I'd like to experiment a little to see how yours are set up since you also own an Onkyo. No hurry honestly, just when ever it's convenient.Thank you....Jack


Sure, I will do this tonight or tomorrow. I'm at work at the moment.


----------



## go1ndr

Thank you and honestly, no hurry. Do it when you have time. Have a great weekend.
Jack


----------



## tonyvdb

Ok, I wrote down some of my settings. Now I have the 805 so it has some THX modes that your receiver wont have that I use so I can only suggest what may work well for you.

For all of the settings on all inputs I have basically picked the same modes.

Analog/PCM----Neural THX 7.1, For you I suggest you try Dolby PLIIx music or movie
Dolby digital----THX Ultra2 7.1, For you stick with Dolby digital
DTS-----------THX Ultra2 7.1, again stick with DTS
DTS MA-------THX Ultra2 7.1, go with DTS MA
Dolby TruHD---THX Ultra2 7.1,go with Dolby TruHD

These are the basic settings I know there are more in the list but these will be the ones used most of all no mater what input. As you can see I like the THX modes as they really help with the fullness and work really well expanding the 5.1 signal to 7.1 in my system, for you because your only using a 5.1 speaker setup the ones I listed will work fine as a starting point.
For your CD input or what ever you use for music if you like music expanded to all 5.1 channels then I suggest using Neo6 music. All channel stereo is good for low background music but when listening to it a higher volumes your better off using Neo:6 or the Dolby PLIIx mode.
Direct mode is fantastic for simple two channel mode. My only issue is that is does not use the sub in that mode so straight stereo is another option.
If you have any questions feel free to ask an I will do my best to help.


----------



## go1ndr

Hi Tony,
Sorry for the delayed Thank You but I've been tied up at work. I appreciate the info and have adjusted the settings per your suggestions.
One last question--Under the Listening Mode adjustments, on the Dolby EX settings, they have two options. One is "Auto" and the other is "Manual". Since I don't know what Dolby EX is and haven't seen it come up on the Receiver, I'm not sure which setting to keep it at. Any ideas?
Thanks again for everything.
Jack


----------



## tonyvdb

go1ndr said:


> One last question--Under the Listening Mode adjustments, on the Dolby EX settings, they have two options. One is "Auto" and the other is "Manual". Since I don't know what Dolby EX is and haven't seen it come up on the Receiver, I'm not sure which setting to keep it at. Any ideas?
> Thanks again for everything.
> Jack


The Dolby digital EX setting is rarely used on movies, its an added rear channel track (usually 6.1 channels). Just leave it in auto. :T


----------



## go1ndr

Thanks for the quick reply! Appreciated!
Jack


----------



## atticus5176

The preceding instructions were extremely helpful - thanks. My setup is now sounding much better. One more item of help please? I have an iPod connected through the tape input. Are there any particular settings that are best for this? When I was reading reviews and contemplating the purchase of this receiver one of the positives was that it allegedly improved the quality of MP3 playback. Any advice? Right now I have it set for all speaker stereo, but the quality of CD's is markedly better. 

Bob


----------



## go1ndr

Hi Bob, 
If you have an Onkyo TXsr606 there is a special hookup for the ipod dock
I've copied these instructions from the 606 manual and hope it helps. I actually bought the Onkyo iPod docking station that goes with it and it works great--though honestly, we use the Sirius sat radio more.
Good luck, Jack
Manual---Page 35
Connecting Your Components
—Continued
■
If Your iPod Supports Video:
Connect your RI Dock’s audio output jacks to the
AV receiver’s GAME/TV IN L/R jacks, and connect
its video output jack to the AV receiver’s GAME/TV
IN V jack.
If you have an Onkyo DS-A1 RI Dock[/B], connect its video
output jack to the AV receiver’s GAME/TV IN S jack.
■
If Your iPod Doesn’t Support Video:
Connect your RI Dock’s audio output jacks to the
AV receiver’s TAPE IN L/R jacks.


----------



## tonyvdb

atticus5176 said:


> I have an iPod connected through the tape input. Are there any particular settings that are best for this? When I was reading reviews and contemplating the purchase of this receiver one of the positives was that it allegedly improved the quality of MP3 playback. Any advice? Right now I have it set for all speaker stereo, but the quality of CD's is markedly better.
> 
> Bob


Do you have the Onkyo iPod Dock or are you just connecting it through the headphone jack?
By the way, Welcome to the Shack.

The sampled quality of mp3 files will really determine how good it will sound. if you files are only 128bps it will not sound as good as a CD no matter how much filtering or special treatment the receiver says it will do.


----------



## go1ndr

Agreed! the sound doesn't compare to a CD. It has to do with the way it's compressed I believe but I don't know that for sure. Good luck!
Jack


----------



## atticus5176

Thanks to everyone who posted here. These settings have really helped. 

Bob


----------



## the_rookie

Hey, Personally I would recommend using a 3.5mm to RCA adapater to play your iPod through. I have found on multiple occasions the music losses some quality when its played through the docking section, rather than the headphone jack. Plus, I felt there was much more control when utilizing it as if it were hooked to head-phones rather than through the user interface created by the Manufacture, in this case Onkyo.

Also, depending on the size of your iPod, I would suggest when you get CD's, rip them on iTunes, but change your file type from mp3, to maybe AIFF. Thats what I use, its an uncompressed file type, so its just the same as a CD. I have found my freq. response, detail, clarity, and sound stage greatly improved.

For me AIFF is a fine option due to my iPod being the 160gb. So space? Is not a problem at all. haha


----------



## atticus5176

Thanks - I agree totally on the dock.


----------



## batman

sorry guys im a little confused im new to this i have a 7.1 and also the 606 what setting would i use for that for movies?


----------



## doctorraoul

question for you. i'm so confused. i just bought a vudu tv which outputs audio with dolby digital plus. to get the best sound, what settings should i set my onkyo 606 receiver at? thanks.


----------



## salvasol

batman said:


> sorry guys im a little confused im new to this i have a 7.1 and also the 606 what setting would i use for that for movies?


If you have the option ...try Straight or Direct (I don't know how is called on Onkyo AVR's, I own a Yamaha).


----------



## tonyvdb

Have a look here at this post. It may answer your questions.


----------

